# Wiring 4x12 cab



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I picked up 2 8 ohm speakers to put in my 4x12 but the original speakers are 16 ohm. How would I wire them now to keep them all the same ohmage?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Was your cab originally wired for 4 or 16 ohms total?

I don't think you can wire up the 8 & 16 ohm combination you have to *exactly* match any of the "normal" 4 , 8 or 16 ohm loads.

However, I have only had my first coffee this morning...maybe I'm wrong.

Others might have the solution.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

This is an excellent opportunity to buy two more speakers.


----------

